# Joe's Cyps 2013



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2013)

Cyp season is just beginning in my zone 3 garden. Each year Emil and Sebastian compete to be the first to bloom; this year's winner is Emil, with Sebastian running a close second. This is an exciting year for me as I have some things in bud that haven't bloomed for me before. I also overwintered a couple things that I was slightly concerned about for hardiness, despite "hearing" they should be okay, namely fasciolatum and Ursel. With those successes I'm optimistic about henryi and will try overwintering it as soon as I can get my hands on one. I bought a californicum and I heard from a grower in Calgary that he overwintered his for three consecutive seasons outdoors, but I think that one will overwinter in the fridge for me.

Anyway, here's some pics of Emil. I show pics every year and you'll notice if you look back the past two or three years this plant hasn't multiplied. It also stopped producing double-flowered growths, and the plant seems overall smaller and less robust than it was years ago. I think this fall I will lift it and give it some new soil, maybe try dividing it in half. It's growing in a relatively heavy soil that I was experimenting with, and I don't think it's working that well. It's only been since I moved it into this soil that the plant seems to have become somewhat stunted.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

I'll take it! 
Very nice contrasting colors.


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

wow!!! Very nice!


----------



## nikv (May 28, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

It looks pretty do you fertilize it good, when it stopps growing. 

Sometimes it help if you lift it in fall and cut it into 2 peices and plant in new soil. when they stop to multiply not always a bad sign but could be. 
Or was the winter different from the years before....
You have a lot of leaves around do you add calcium from time to time


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2013)

Dido said:


> It looks pretty do you fertilize it good, when it stopps growing.
> 
> Sometimes it help if you lift it in fall and cut it into 2 peices and plant in new soil. when they stop to multiply not always a bad sign but could be.
> Or was the winter different from the years before....
> You have a lot of leaves around do you add calcium from time to time



It gets fertilized regularly from the time the shoots first emerge until late summer. Last winter was relatively mild and had two or three thaws, which damaged a lot of evergreens in the area... but this is shaping up to be my best year yet for Cyps. It wasn't the winter. Plus, this plant has been capped at 6 flowers for the past 3 years or so. I'm confident that if I divide it and replace the soil in the fall it will get a growth spurt.

I add calcium to the soil each fall in the form of bone meal.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2013)

Man, I love your stunted plants! Agreed though, you should dig them up in the fall and check the roots. With Cyps, lighter soils are always safer and give better results.

If you want to see stunted plants come over to my place and have a look :sob:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Man, I love your stunted plants! Agreed though, you should dig them up in the fall and check the roots. With Cyps, lighter soils are always safer and give better results.
> 
> If you want to see stunted plants come over to my place and have a look :sob:



Well, when I say "heavy" I mean heavy for Cyps; it's actually a loose garden loam. I usually use more inorganic mixes and lately I've been using a coir-based mix similar to what Ron Burch recommends on his website. I've found most Cyps grow like weeds in that mix, with beautiful long white roots. I'll move this Emil into that mix this fall.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2013)

I'm incredibly frustrated - a hailstorm last night did some damage to my plants. Nothing terribly serious, just annoying. A few flowers on my x ventricosum Pastel and one of the flowers on my Aki Pastel, both just starting to open, were wrecked. A reginae alba I have sitting in a pot with leaves the size of a Hosta was also shredded. I'll post photos of Sebastian tonight, provided it doesn't storm again.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2013)

:sob: That sucks, sorry to hear.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2013)

I know the feeling Joe - it is a bummer to wait all year only to have them crushed or bug bit. One of the hazards of growing in the open garden.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2013)

Here is Sebastian. This is such a handsome plant, I love it. 12 flowers this year. It gets better every year. Much easier to grow than montanum. I took a lot of pics .


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2013)

I like the white pouch against the brown petals -- beautiful.


----------



## Carl Austin (May 30, 2013)

Well done Joe. You have happy Cyps - even those you think are "stunted".

Carl


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks to both of you! Carl, I just couldn't think of a better word to describe the Emil's reduced performance over the past couple years, ahaha. It's still a nice plant for sure.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love it, an easy to grow montanum look alike.


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2013)

your sebastian is really great, have to try it too


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful cyps, Joe! Too bad about the hail; I hold my breath every time a storm rolls through here...

I've got some parviflorums that I got from Shawn and Monica that are back up again this year, so I'm doing the happy dance. I also picked up a Gisela from Shawn at our show this year to try.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!

Here is Paul. This has grown to become one of my favorites. The flowers are larger than Gisela, with vibrant, clean colors, and the plant is a strong grower. Went from 3 flowers last year to 7 this year.









Here is my Gisela next to a couple pubescens:





And a close-up of Gisela:





My x ventricosum Pastel. This plant really increased in size this year. It produced 8 flowers, up from 2 last year, and two of the stems have two flowers each. However, several of the flowers were damaged in a hailstorm, and most of them have horns on the pouch. It's also hard to photograph due to its position. Hoping it produces better flowers next year, and that hail doesn't ruin it...





Here is a first-bloom seedling of x andrewsii. Small flower on a 4-5" tall plant. Very cute.





And lastly for today, Aki Pastel. Has only produced 3 flowers the past few years, but it keeps increasing the number of shoots. I have a feeling next year it might suddenly produce lots of flowers. The flowers are a very good size, always a favorite.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

They all look great Joe. I wouldn't have known they endured a hail storm unless you said something.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Tom, here is a pic of the whole x ventricosum plant:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2013)

parvi_17 said:


> Thanks Tom, here is a pic of the whole x ventricosum plant:



Where'd you get the x ventricosum? On another thread where the grower is in the UK, he mentioned this was a vigorous grower. Since you're in Canada, maybe I can get it in the lower 48 states? Maybe I can also get an Emil from here since you mentioned its a more vigorous grower then Gisela.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure there's a ton of vendors in the US who sell both plants. Gardens at Post Hill would be the first place I'd look. I don't buy from American growers since none of them ship to Canada; all of my plants were purchased from small operations locally that likewise don't ship to the States.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Impressive sight! :clap: They are all beautiful, but there is something special with the simplicity of Sebastian


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 3, 2013)

The ones I've found in the US (and Canada, so far) are pink, not white with a touch of pink:

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html

http://www.plantdelights.com/Cyprip...id-Hardy-Ladyslipper-Orchid/productinfo/8075/

http://www.thimblefarms.com/htm/perennial_h_cypripedium x ventricosum.htm


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2013)

What you're looking for is the Pastel form if you want the white flowers. Thimble Farms sells it, and they will ship to the States. I only bought from them once and I was not happy with the plants they sent me. Yet, stuff people have brought back from road trips out there and pictures of stuff at the nursery I've seen was gorgeous. Go figure.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2013)

smartie2000 said:


> Impressive sight! :clap: They are all beautiful, but there is something special with the simplicity of Sebastian



Thanks! I agree, Sebastian is a beautiful plant, much like montanum.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice stuff. I will put some money aside to invest in more Cyps this fall.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of the pubescens are starting to open, as I wait impatiently for the more interesting stuff. I have around 10 individual plants of pubescens. They're so variable, it's hard to resist buying another when you see one that's a little different! These were just taken with my phone this morning. I apologize for the links, I was too lazy to upload these to Imagshack individually and this was the best way I could figure out how to share the images since it doesn't give you forum codes when you upload multiple pics at once.

http://imageshack.us/a/img825/1598/pubescens2.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img62/7013/pubescens4.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img27/4200/pubescens5.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img854/5558/pubescens6.jpg


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice clumps! Have you considered breeding (or trading pollen)?


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2013)

AS usual, love seeing you cyps Joe. Wonderful.

Chuck


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice clumps! Have you considered breeding (or trading pollen)?



I have thought about breeding, but haven't bothered and probably won't for a while. Too much else on my mind at the moment.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chuck said:


> AS usual, love seeing you cyps Joe. Wonderful.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck!

Here is my update for tonight.

First, Maria. Small but vigorous plant, I've never been crazy about it. It's far back so a little tough to photograph.









Next, Ursel. Big and beautiful flowers, but unfortunately they don't present themselves very well.









Finally, Peter. First-bloom seedling. Small and again not the best presentation, but lovely all the same.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is my largest pubescens clump, I counted 37 flowers on it:









Memoriam Shawna Austin, such a stunning plant. This is the true color.









A couple fasciolatums I have in pots, which were overwintered outside, sunk in the ground:


----------



## Carl Austin (Jun 7, 2013)

I love your Shawna Austins. Mine haven't emerged from the ground yet and I fear they didn't survive the winter. Phooey

Carl


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 8, 2013)

Carl Austin said:


> I love your Shawna Austins. Mine haven't emerged from the ground yet and I fear they didn't survive the winter. Phooey
> 
> Carl



Thanks Carl! Sorry to hear about yours.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 9, 2013)

Couple more pics...

Sabine, one of my all-time favorites. Everyone should have this plant in their garden, it's so beautiful and so easy to grow.









And Victoria, blooming for the first time. The biggest flower is deformed a little, unfortunate because it is huge, same size as Sabine. Next year this plant should be amazing. I've never seen a fasciolatum cross I didn't like!









If you're curious, the potted plant with the red SOLD tag on it is Anemonella thalictroides 'Schoaff's Double'. I bought it at work and haven't planted it yet .


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just one for today's update, a first-bloom Cyp. tibeticum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Impressive!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2013)

Splendid, all of them. I agree about Sabine, a really great cross, but as you say, what fasciolatum cross isn't nice? Nice, clumpy fasciolatums BTW :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 13, 2013)

great pics congrats your Peter looks like mine. 

by the way are you sure this is a tibeticum and not one of the subkinds


----------



## yijiawang (Jun 13, 2013)

Wonderful plants and picture record!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dido said:


> great pics congrats your Peter looks like mine.
> 
> by the way are you sure this is a tibeticum and not one of the subkinds



I did wonder about that, but they are all so similar and variable I am tempted to just call them all tibeticum for simplicity's sake anyway, haha.

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments! Still more to come! 

In the meantime, I found this lying next to my Ulla Silkens when I came home last night, following another hailstorm (this one triggering a tornado warning)...





It's the pouch of an unopened bud . In addition to this, one of the shoots was destroyed by a hailstone. This storm packed golf ball-sized hail, although I don't think hail THAT big hit my house, since my glass patio table is unscathed. But my reaction to seeing what WAS a beautiful Ulla brutally crushed could probably be heard at the opposite end of the block... Luckily, all my potted stuff was brought in the house before I left as I had a feeling this would happen, so provided the flowers can last until then I will be able to display them at my society's meeting this weekend.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 13, 2013)

I spoke too soon, I went out just now and surveyed the damage a bit more closely, and noticed that the stem on my Kathleen Ann Green was torn right in half, so I lost the only bud I had on it. Grrrr....


----------



## mattryan (Jun 13, 2013)

What absolutely beautiful plants you have. Yours are one of the only types of orchids I don't have. So sorry about the storm damage. I never would have thought orchids could be wintered outsided. How do you do it? It does get pretty cold in Alberta.

Cheryl


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 13, 2013)

mattryan said:


> What absolutely beautiful plants you have. Yours are one of the only types of orchids I don't have. So sorry about the storm damage. I never would have thought orchids could be wintered outsided. How do you do it? It does get pretty cold in Alberta.
> 
> Cheryl



Thanks! They're easy to overwinter since they're fully hardy, even in my area. I don't do anything special, just 2 inches of mulch. These are all either native species, non-native species that come from northern latitudes or high elevations, or hybrids made with such species. Therefore they are equipped to survive harsh winters.


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry to here.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 20, 2013)

C. reginae starting to bloom:














C. reginae alba:





Philipp:









C. passerinum:





One of two surviving flowers on my Ulla Silkens after all the hail we've had:





Gabriela:


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

all great again the passerinum I like 

could you self it for me, or put the pollen on to a reginae, this cross is really nice, but I cannot find it here anymore


----------

